# Field Target sizes?



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

In the rule book towards the back....i think in the outdoor rounds chapter. The pic/pdf has been posted before, probably on one of the stickies for here.


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

Go to page 50 of the document linked.

http://nfaa-archery.org/depot/documents/1335-2012705-Constitution & By-Laws 2012, 2013.pdf


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

for those that need pictures


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

rock monkey said:


> for those that need pictures


OLdtimer and hate CM measurements. We shoots yards and fts. Why arent target in inchs? LOL

DB


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

Is the X ring really smaller on the 65 cm hunter face?


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Daniel Boone said:


> OLdtimer and hate CM measurements. We shoots yards and fts. Why arent target in inchs? LOL
> 
> DB


Daniel,
The targets USED to be in inches up until the target change in 1976, then they went to centimeters. The Vegas target face, since I've been in the game has ALWAYS been in centimeters (metrics). Get used to it, because they are metric and it doesn't matter. In addition, for IFAA and some other rounds that these targets are used in...their distances are in....METERS, and not yards.

I don't bother with how many inches the target is for a given distance; it is the same for everyone and scored the same, so the SIZE doesn't matter...you either hit it all four times for your "20" or you miss a couple or even all four...score is the same.

Time is better spent learning to replicate the shot at each target on a field or hunter round FOUR times instead of only one shot and move on. 112 arrows for score on 28 targets instead of only 40 shots for score on 40 targets.
The best part is that you get to shoot your bow a lot during a field round...112 shots over 5 hours as opposed to 20 shots in 3 1/2 hours, or 10 shots in two hours.
field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

field14 said:


> Daniel,
> The targets USED to be in inches up until the target change in 1976, then they went to centimeters. The Vegas target face, since I've been in the game has ALWAYS been in centimeters (metrics). Get used to it, because they are metric and it doesn't matter. In addition, for IFAA and some other rounds that these targets are used in...their distances are in....METERS, and not yards.
> 
> I don't bother with how many inches the target is for a given distance; it is the same for everyone and scored the same, so the SIZE doesn't matter...you either hit it all four times for your "20" or you miss a couple or even all four...score is the same.
> ...


When someone here ask whats a good reference for shooting distances. They usually dont get CM. I often use the target sizes from NFAA for reference to say that if you hit these targets on regular basis your shooting pretty well.

Of course shooting in back yard and field range is different.
DB


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

5", 4", 2.75" and 1.5" is very close on size for the 5 on the different targets.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Here you go Danny boy! We might be Old, but we can still cipher! :wink:

http://www.metric-conversions.org/length/centimeters-to-inches.htm


Example: the X ring on the Large target = 6.5cm = 2- 9⁄16"


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

field14 said:


> Daniel,
> 
> 
> I don't bother with how many inches. It is the same for everyone...so the SIZE doesn't matter...
> ...


from the ladies i know, you might be wrong, Tom. :wink:


----------

